# New tires



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Ive been needing tires for the back for a while. Completely bald in the rear, cant figure out how that happened, HA. (19,000 on them.) I came home from work on saturday and there they were in the corner. Brand new Fuzion ZRis for the goat. My wife bought them for me for my 30th b-day. Takes a awesome women to buy her man some tires.

Had them mounted on monday and they are great. Rides smooth now. She got the factory specs 245/45/17. Ive only drove it a couple miles since they were installed. It is a weekend car now. I got a little truck for my daily driver since the gas prices are crap. Anyway, just wanted to share the news. arty:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Happy birthday and congratulations on the tires. Try to keep the burnouts to a minimum. Takes 22 gallons of oil to manufacture the average tire, food for thought.

Your wife is quite the GTO team player, a keeper for sure…:cool


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:agree Happy birthday and congratulations!


----------

